# wow.....Jack Hanna's so called "greatest zoo of all time"



## turtlepunk (Apr 30, 2012)

wow..........our reptiles are being taken away yet no one cares about the conditions these animals are forced to live in....they want us to follow all of these rules and guidelines yet they can't even set a good example....
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6s1ywGJeeE&feature=g-all-f[/video]


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't watch the video but I never had much respect for Hanna anyway. The guy is all about sensationalism, often spouting out wrong information about animals he's showing off and not even seeming to care. If he didn't have the actual caretakers at shows bringing him the animals and briefing him beforehand I doubt he'd even get the species right half the time. Someone needs to just slap a pair of big red shoes and a red honking nose on the guy cause he's long been a clown.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 30, 2012)

monstruo hid in my coat it got scary for him


----------



## got10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cant tell if it is a PETA propaganda vid or what. It seemed like the woman in the white hoodie and bag was quick to find all the defects going on at the zoo. I still looked very hard for the maggot infested wound they where talking about and still could not find it .All I saw was an animal in need of grooming that had substrate sticking to his fur I don't know about you but if you look hard enough at ANYTHING you will find a fault. And no offense to turtlepunk who posted this vid .But the reason we as people are losing our animals is because we will post up things like this, NOT go out to vote and are irresponsible with our animals .And remember these things that are put out by people like peta ( whom are the main persons that lobby AGAINST pet ownership) are also reasons why our rights as pet owners are in a constant battle of odds with the general populace. 
And again Turtlepunk I am in NO WAY trying to come down on you, You thought you were doing the correct thing. And as a former member and supporter of PETA in the past I too was fooled into thinking they were trying to work for us until I saw the real agenda they are after. And it is NOT good for us as pet owners period


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 30, 2012)

I get where you're coming from, I know how hypocritical PETA is and everything but this isn't supposed to be an undercover video like PETA's videos usually are. You said you saw an animal in need of grooming....but thats just it...How long does it take an animals fur to become that matted? Why would any "respectable" zoo display any animal with matted fur? The speaker was saying that matted fur can easily become breeding grounds for flies. I think the speaker made some very good points about the conditions these animals were being kept in...from the nasty stagnant water...to the concrete enclosures the primates were kept in...to the injured legs of many animals..to the clearly super skinny and malnourished animals on display....i mean...what zoo displays sick and injured animals?Are there ANY staff members even working there? what the hell are they doing? are they even qualified? clearly not. This video was made in response to the laws being passed in Ohio trying to rip people pets away. Before they try to pass laws on the citizens of Ohio trying to rip their pets away (that are most likely way better taken care of than what was shown on this video), the governor and representatives of the state of Ohio should wake up and go to their OWN zoo and see the conditions their OWN zoo is in.


----------



## got10 (Apr 30, 2012)

That is why you have to take it to the voting booths and let the law makers be aware that they work for YOU not the other way around. AND IF THE TAKE SOMETHING FROM YOU , YOU WILL TAKE THEIR JOBS FROM THEM


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 1, 2012)

We'd rather whine on the forums. There is far worse cruelty in the majority of reptile owner's cages than what is going on in that video. That is why PETA doesn't like the reptile industry. Have you ever seen how wild caught animals are shipped into the country and kept in the big importers facilities? I don't like that part to much either.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 1, 2012)

valid points. upon watching this video I was just blown away. thats all. I don't keep up much with what Jack Hanna has been up to, because I never cared for him. I alway viewed him as a wanna-be steve Irwin. I was unaware Hanna even had his own zoo. I didn't post this video to start any debates, just wanted to share 'cus i was left in disbelief and shock.


----------



## chelvis (May 1, 2012)

Having worked at a zoo I personally did not see too much on the vid that was OMG they do that. Most of it was spinned so that viewer believes what they are seeing are wrong. Matted fur on a zoo animal not uncommon. These are not cats and dogs and they can not all be groomed. To do that would mean for the most time knocking them out to give them a bath, that's just too risky. Most animals will mat up when sheding and once the coat is ready to shed they mats fall off. The reason to put them on display is that sometimes that's the only exercise yard, most zoos rather let their animals exercise then keep them in due to cosmetic issues. 

As for the swan and the goose, the goose is what is called a free loader and not owned by the zoo. How is the zoo suppose to prevent animals from entering the enclosure. 

The AZA guidelines are very strict, great for zoos but not for the average person to follow. I work in a AAZK facility right now and we have people coming in taking pictures and making false vids like this all the time. It annoys me to no end.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 2, 2012)

o ok. you make some good arguments that make a lot of sense. =)
but it still leaves me wondering how that animal got so severely malnourished, why the nasty water hasn't been cleaned, and why they can't put anything for stimulation in the cages of pacing animals. =/


----------



## chelvis (May 2, 2012)

Some animals no matter how much you try will pace and in some cases the enrichment will make it worse. For water issues working with wolves I will clean their dunk tubs and drinking tubs and in two seconds they look like they haven't been cleaned in a week. Keepers don't have the time or luxury to sit and clean the waters every single second. Most keepers are looking after 8 to 50 animals, I am lucky to have just 19 but that could jump to 30 by the end of the year. 

I did not watch the whole vid, where was the malnourished animal and I will take a look. Zoo keeping is not at all like a private collection there are strict rules and guidlines both for the animals welfare but also for human safety.


----------



## got10 (May 2, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Some animals no matter how much you try will pace and in some cases the enrichment will make it worse. For water issues working with wolves I will clean their dunk tubs and drinking tubs and in two seconds they look like they haven't been cleaned in a week. Keepers don't have the time or luxury to sit and clean the waters every single second. Most keepers are looking after 8 to 50 animals, I am lucky to have just 19 but that could jump to 30 by the end of the year.
> 
> I did not watch the whole vid, where was the malnourished animal and I will take a look. Zoo keeping is not at all like a private collection there are strict rules and guidlines both for the animals welfare but also for human safety.



It was a pronghorn antelope that was the " malnourished animal" It was in shed, Not starving as it was claimed. These for lack of a better word "**** stirrers" went to the zoo in the hot weather when the animals are shedding and not going to be active .As a matter of fact the person himself also made a statement about the weather. I for one have never seen a fat antelope. In prey animals fat=slow=dead .


----------



## Draco D Tegu (May 2, 2012)

Actually, most grazers when they get elderly simply fail to thrive. What could possibly be going on with the pronghorn could be something like cushings or another hormonal. Simply put, this video is just another "we know how to take care of animals better than YOU do". Same game PETA plays with us as keepers.

And actually....this vid annoyed me LOL


----------



## Kimmie (May 2, 2012)

im so shocked I got speechs less while I watched this it is just not okay it makes my heart hurt


----------

